
Ask HN: Do you have an inner monologue while programming? - paublyrne
Someone on a thread here the other day mentioned that loud music is good to listen to while programming as it drowns out the inner monologue. I found this odd, as this is the last thing I would want to do. I think constantly in words when I&#x27;m programming, coaching myself through what I&#x27;m doing. I prefer, then, silence, for working. If there is music on in the office it annoys the hell out of me and stops me focussing.<p>So I was wondering what other - much better - programmers do. Do you let the voice switch off and do it by feel? Is not doing this what is holding me back?
======
Soulflux
I think its also the reason why alot of programmers prefer EDM or music that
contains no lyrics to be able to listen to themselves more. But I do feel like
there is also a connection with inner monologue and when making something.

------
davewiner
I have words and phrases I say at all stages of programming. I've never made a
list of them, but I should. They repeat, a lot.

~~~
paublyrne
Expletives?

------
philipov
I visualize the algorithm flow and system state, and manipulate them
symbolically. I don't really notice my internal dialogue, neither positively
nor negatively.

------
morkfromork
I have to have my ear buds in - listening to rock and typing to the beat of
the drums.

